# Magnesium Supplements



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiHoping Kathleen or someone can help with this.Been taking magnesium and B6 supplement at dinner time on a night - initially the bloating in my stomach goes down but when I get up the next morning the bloating is terrible and seems to get worse as the day goes on. Last night I split this supplement with mag citrate tablet and half a magnesium with combined B6 in it but still bloated today.Asked at a local pharmacy if magnesium can bloat the stomach and the pharmacist said yes it can. But someone else said that it means that I'm not taking enough magnesium if I'm still bloating.My bloating I've noticed has been really bad this last week in the lower part of the stomach like I've swallowed a ball and I myself was wondering was it the mag.So does anyone know - does magnesium make bloat worse and would MOM do the same?Back to the drawing board I guess!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately there are many causes for bloat.All magenesium does is pull water into the stool. So there will be more volume in the colon and that could make it bigger, or make it more tender so your abdominal muscles relax out to avoid pressing on it.But you always have stool in there so if you can't tolerate having stool, there isn't a whole lot to do for that.Have you tried a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it with meals? Sometimes that relieves bloating for some people.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a digestive enzyme that doesn't have papain/papaya in - doesn't agree with me. Anyone suggest something or know of one.Think I'm bloating more because I'm not really going to the loo that good. When on holiday and was taking this supplement was having really good BM's every day but since coming home it's all stopped so taking the supplement and not going is just pushing the tummy out further.Guess I'll have to go back to my holiday destination!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com has several on line with just pancreatin in them. Don't know if you have one of those where you are (and sometimes the stock varies a lot) but you could order a just pancreatin one from them online, or the store might be able to get it for you if they don't carry it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

KathleenWas wondering with regard to the mag and Vit B6 - maybe I'm not taking enough - if my stomach unbloated at dinner time after taking one - was wondering what would happen if I took it breakfast time, lunch and dinner time - and would it help the bowels?


----------

